# Found vintage bikes at garage sale need help



## Air Sierra (May 29, 2012)

Hello name is Chris

I found these two bikes over the weekend at a garage sale, I need help finding the value on them and year made, the red one I have no idea on make or year. 





Green bike S/N# C87930 looks to be built between 06/20 - 06/26 in 1952.











Red bike markings bottom of frame: MOS-N, MOD S02, 241, 28226, Is this red bike a Schwinn????


----------



## jpromo (May 29, 2012)

Hey Chris, what a great start to the hobby; that green Schwinn is awesome! It's a nice, clean, original bike.

The other is a Murray built bicycle and looks as though it was originally a JC Higgins, which was Sears' house brand at the time. I have a chart that puts N at 1957 but I'm not positive.

As far as value, the Schwinn is definitely a nice find. It's a mid-tier model with no tank, but a nice bike none-the-less that would bring a few bills. The juvenile bike is cool but value is tough because you would need to find a buyer who wants to get their young'n on a classic bicycle.

Or keep them and have a wonderful start to the hobby! Good luck.


----------



## Air Sierra (May 29, 2012)

So did I do okay if I said I bought them for $10.00 each?


----------



## Boris (May 29, 2012)

Yes my son, you did very well! Particularly on the Schwinn.


----------



## IJamEcono (May 29, 2012)

You did beyond very well at $10 each.


----------



## island schwinn (May 29, 2012)

nice score.if it makes you feel any better,i'll double your money  just kidding,sort of.congrats on the finds.welcome to the cabe,by the way.


----------



## Stingman (May 29, 2012)

Why can't I find items like this at a garage sale! I dream about finding bikes like this at a garage sale for $10! The Schwinn is a $250 bike easy just as it sits. The 20 incher is cool, but would maybe fetch $50 to the right person? 
Great bikes to get started with. Best of luck

Welcome to the hobby!


----------



## DonChristie (May 30, 2012)

It's stories like these that keep us all in the hobby! Nice score! Ride the Green and hang the Red! Ride on!


----------



## Rambler (May 30, 2012)

The red child's bike looks very similar to this 1952 Sears Catalogue,  J.C. Higgins Junior Bicycle advertisement.


----------



## Air Sierra (May 31, 2012)

Rambler said:


> The red child's bike looks very similar to this 1952 Sears Catalogue,  J.C. Higgins Junior Bicycle advertisement.
> View attachment 53380




Yes it does..Thank you!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 1, 2012)

jpromo said:


> The other is a Murray built bicycle and looks as though it was originally a JC Higgins, which was Sears' house brand at the time. I have a chart that puts N at 1957 but I'm not positive.




ABC Services date code book, which is actually an old Western Auto parts/ID manual, puts N at 1949. The Murray list that was on a thread here was a bit off.


----------



## jwm (Jun 1, 2012)

Ten Bucks. Holy cow, that's like seeing an urban legend come to life. And it's way better than finding a fried rat in your Colonel Chicken bucket!
Congratulations. Great score.

JWM


----------



## Land O' Aches (Jun 1, 2012)

Good score - they're both keepers. The Schwinn has a huge fan base, but the little red unit will bring lots of joy to the right kid. 

Lando


----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 1, 2012)

On the green Schwinn, you could find a better rack, fix the headlight issue, maybe even find

a tank for it too. The stem is a cheapy Wald fold over, you could improve that , pedals, grips.....?

The red bike is older than I thought, a solid little unit. GREAT score.......!


----------

